# 2018 Utah Sportsman Permit Bull Elk



## RW1 (Nov 22, 2017)

I arrived back to Utah early this morning after spending the night on a sleepless red eye flight. After giving the kids all a hug and kiss and sending them on their way to school I was finally able to change into some comfortable clothes and decided to take a well deserved nap. Just prior to putting the phone into not disturb mode I receive a text from my bank stating my credit card had been charged by Utah DWR. Initially I thought it was fraud until I remembered that I applied for 3 of the Sportsman Hunts a couple weeks ago. Immediately I had a renewed sense of energy and logged into my results but nothing was posted. I wasn't able to sleep anticipating what a great opportunity awaited and how fortunate I was to have it. Due to the amount charged I knew it had to either be elk or rocky mountain sheep. Later in the afternoon I received an email reflecting I had received the bull elk tag. I am extremely excited I may have another sleepless night ahead of me. i thought I would reach out through this thread to start getting some ideas of the best areas with elk populations and big bulls. Any feedback will be appreciated and I will continue to post on this thread as the date draws near. I have not had the opportunity to take a few cow elk and other big game but nothing that compares to this. I look forward to your feedback and advice. Thanks!!


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Wow. Heck of a first post, and congrats on the best elk tag in the state! I hope you stick around and share your journey with us. You really beat the odds, last year it was 1 in 12,220.


----------



## RW1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Thanks! I had not registered here until today but your thread is what actually impressed me to start this as well. I have a lot of work ahead of me but look forward to it all. When I saw that the charge was the same as the rocky mountain sheep I was crazy with anticipation. Sheep require a lot of work and although I would be up for the challenge I am honestly a little relieved I drew elk


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Holy awesomeness! Congrats on the tag and welcome to the forum! 

My personal unit selection would be:
San Juan
Boulder
Pavhant


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Congrats on drawing the Elk tag!! (now I know why I didn't get it.-O,- LOL) I'm sure a few guide services will be in touch as the hunt date draws near. They like that kind of stuff, and if they use you, (your tag) to get a huge bull and pin there Outfitter name to it, it helps them, and makes you a happy hunter. 

I would begin to look at different wintering grounds this year, and see what size of bulls are still alive in the area. and go from there. It's a start, if, your going to go it on your own. 

Keep us posted, and for sure take tons of photos! If there's not a picture, it never happened.:shock:


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Congrats on winning the Utah hunting powerball eqivilent. I hope that your experience is a great one from start to finish. ————SS


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

taxidermist said:


> I would begin to look at different wintering grounds this year, and see what size of bulls are still alive in the area. and go from there. It's a start, if, your going to go it on your own.


This advice is great advice. Many people wait until the late late season to kill a slob on the wintering grounds. If you have time in December and January, I'd definitely be out on the wintering grounds looking around.

If you're going to go start looking now, I'd focus on Boulder/Dutton over the winter and see what kind of bulls you can look over. If you're going to hunt the rut next year, San Juan and Beaver would be my choice. If your a bow hunter, there have been some absolute GIANTS coming off the Boulder early the last few years. Realize you'll be battling guides that are watching them every day and have the top 10 bulls on the unit named, but you can still do well.

Congrats on winning the lottery. This is not only the best elk tag in the state, for me, this would be the best tag in the state, period. What an awesome opportunity! Good luck, and please let us tag along with updates and pics throughout the year.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Congrats on hitting the jackpot! I'm excited to see this thread updated as your adventure progresses. These are my favorite kinds of threads and what makes this forum and awesome place IMO. I just moved to the Eastern U.S. from Utah, so I kinda have to live vicariously through all you guys. 

Good Luck on your adventure!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Dang, you got my tag. 

Congrats, that is a fantasy come true. 
Keep us informed for sure. We can live the hunt thru you......8)


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

RW1 said:


> Thanks! I had not registered here until today but your thread is what actually impressed me to start this as well. I have a lot of work ahead of me but look forward to it all. When I saw that the charge was the same as the rocky mountain sheep I was crazy with anticipation. Sheep require a lot of work and although I would be up for the challenge I am honestly a little relieved I drew elk


Awesome. I'm glad you are enjoying the desert sheep thread, hopfully that one will have a happy ending. I've caught the sheep bug now so I'd take the rocky over the elk tag personally, but man, that elk tag should be fantastic.


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

wow what an awesome year 2018 is shaping up for you. 8)


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

RW1 said:


> Thanks! I had not registered here until today but your thread is what actually impressed me to start this as well. I have a lot of work ahead of me but look forward to it all. When I saw that the charge was the same as the rocky mountain sheep I was crazy with anticipation. Sheep require a lot of work and although I would be up for the challenge I am honestly a little relieved I drew elk


Congrats! I personally would feel way more pressure/work on the elk tag than the sheep tag I think...but either way, that is a fantastic problem to have! More than just the best elk tag in Utah (I am with Vanilla in thinking it is the best TAG in the state period...) I don't think there is a single elk tag anywhere I'd rather have. I can't wait to watch from the sidelines and hope you have an incredible hunt. I think you should add the Beaver unit to check out winter grounds, as well as Panguitch Lake. Good luck!


----------



## 3rd times a charm (Aug 27, 2017)

Pm sent

Congrats on a fantastic tag


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I know where some nice 300" bulls are located on the oquirrh/stansbury.  Congrats.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Of all the tags I spent dreaming about drawing these last few weeks - this was the one I had the most dreams about by far!!!

Huge congrats!! It would be super amazing of you to keep us updated. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## scpete (Nov 18, 2017)

Wow...nice job! Four in my family applied, I started to feel a little bit of hope. Oh well, I'm happy to live vicariously through you! Congratulations!


----------



## amp713 (Oct 27, 2017)

Way to beat the odds!!


----------



## RW1 (Nov 22, 2017)

Thanks for all the positive feedback! Although it is several months away the planning is starting now. Due to it being a one time opportunity I am considering working with a guide. I'm open to any recommendations and have a couple in mind already. Also, I plan on documenting a lot of this experience with photos on instagram. I'm not the biggest fan of social media but plan on doing it to keep the memories and photos there. Follow me at 19ryan78 for updates. Thanks!!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I would probably do the same. I have hunted with High Top Outfitters a couple times and really like them.


----------



## RW1 (Nov 22, 2017)

What type of hunt did you do with High Top Outfitters?


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Henry Mountains bison/cougar in 2012 and Panguitch Lake late rifle elk in 2016. Great guys, and if you search in my thread history you should be able to find the reports I wrote


----------



## Bow hunter mojo (Oct 12, 2013)

Congrats on a dream tag.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Wow, so much jealousnesses right now. Congrats!


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Congratulations! Keep arms and legs inside the ride at all times and have a hunt of a lifetime!


----------



## RW1 (Nov 22, 2017)

I've spoken to a couple outfitters as I consider a guided hunt. Besides what I can find on google does anyone have experience/recommendations for a specific outfitter. If you prefer please email me your experience or recommendation. Thanks!! [email protected]


----------



## SureShot (Oct 2, 2007)

Just curious what they're quoting you. Are they willing to help you for free in exchange for the video/publicity rights or are they wanting to charge you?


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

There’s no outfitter in this state who will do it for free. If there is, I’ll eat my hat. Hat soup!


----------



## RW1 (Nov 22, 2017)

I've been quoted 3K to 10K. The 3K offer was lower because they said that in exchange for promoting this hunt and using the mount etc. at the expo it would also benefit them. A couple others lowered it a little to the 6-7K range. The lower cost is appealing of course but I just want to have a great experience and come away with a nice elk. Outfitters that are large are appealing due to their resources and manpower. There seems to be some bad blood among them due to crossing paths frequently in the same units hunting the same animals at times. Not sure who to trust but I think any of them will get me in front of some nice bulls.



SureShot said:


> Just curious what they're quoting you. Are they willing to help you for free in exchange for the video/publicity rights or are they wanting to charge you?


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

If you want pm me with your phone number and I'll give you a call to discuss my experiences with High Top Outfitters since 2012.


----------

